# AAAAAHH! Broken Bone! =(



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry it's been so long since I've checked in, we just moved into a new house and things have been super crazy around here. We wanted to get Stella completely potty trained, so the kids and I were taking her out to go potty every hour and a half. I was trying to get dinner on so I had my girls take her, and she must have really had to go because she jumped out of my daughters arms on the porch and broke her front leg. It was after 6, so of course ALL of the regular vets were closed. So I ended up taking her to banfield where the xrayed and confirmed, it BROKE just before her wrist and turned the bone almost completely sideways, then the bone offset so she had to be sedated and the bone had to be reset. They splinted it, put her on pain meds and sent us packing. The next morning, we took her out of her kennel, and the stupid splint just FELL OFF, the whole thing all in one sleeve. So, we took her back, they re-xrayed and the bone had shifted so they had to do the WHOLE thing completely over. Poor Baby. So, we've been giving her medication to keep her somewhat sedated since she's only about 10 months, she's been kenneled or being held, we took her in for a check, and it's apparently not healing. it's only been 2 weeks, is that enough time? We can't afford $3000 for orthopedic surgery. Are there any doggie safe supplements that would aid in the healing of these bones? My poor little girl...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Comfrey root is a powerful herb that used to be known as 'bone set'. It is absolutely vital the bones are aligned before you use it. I have used it successfully on guinea pigs and a skunk.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

The Dr said that it's pretty well aligned, but that it's never going to be perfect unless we do surgery. would it cause problems for her if I used it and it wasn't perfectly aligned?

http://instagram.com/p/YRgW28L7pt/#


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

My friend was in a similar situation. So they went with the cast, I think she ended up having about 4 casts as it had 2 b changed regularly & reset!
She is now happy & healthy! I think her leg wil always be a bit 'weaker' so she needs every1 2 b a little more gentle! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry, I should have explained better. Comfrey root is very powerful and fast acting, if applied to misaligned broken bones it will make them heal like that. X-rays are a must before using it.
With my skunk, she was X-rayed by my regular vet, and put on pain killers, anti-inflammatories, and cage rest with an appointment with a specialist two weeks later to assess whether she would need surgery. (There was soft tissue damage that needed to heal as well.) My vet was pretty certain she would need some type of surgery, as casting the leg wasn't really an option. I used the comfrey root alongside the meds, and when X-rayed again a fortnight later the specialist vet couldn't believe how quickly the bones had knitted. No further treatment was required.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't know what food you baby is on, but another lady on here had a similar situation and was told by the vet to put her on better food to help with healing. So sorry hope she can heal without surgery.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely agree with that Evelyn, optimal nutrition is essential for healing. She needs a quality source of protein, and the correct ratio of calcuim/phosphorous in her diet.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

She's on natural choice small breed skin and coat (for puppies). 

UGH I am so frustrated. The first splint fell off, so we had to have it redone, we took her in yesterday to have it rewrapped. They said it was twisting underneath her skin and needed to be further immobilized. Their method of doing that was to completely wrap that leg, wrap across her back and chest (mostly chest) and around her left leg. This morning she pulled her left leg out of it and twisted it all weird. So I called the vet and they want me to bring her back and CHARGE ME to re-wrap it! I'm furious. If they would wrap it properly to begin with, she wouldn't be able to pull herself out of it. It's not chewed on or messed with, if they had wrapped it across her back instead of her chest it wouldn't slip off so easily. This is a nightmare!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't go back! I wouldn't go back there! I haven't heard good things about Banfield. I think someone on here took their pup there for a vaccination and it was in a lot of pain. They didn't do it right!

I know money is an issue, it is with me also, but I would take her to your regular vet or a reputable one! Sounds like she really needs to have it set proper! 

I'm not into raw fed, however, if it meant my little one healing proper I would do it!! Maybe someone on here can give you some advice.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried to take her to the regular vet, but even with xrays already having been done, they wanted to charge me to do the whole process all over.. I can't afford another $500. =(


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel for you!

How is she doing now! Maybe you could wrap an ace bandage around their "handi work" to keep her leg in place!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

She's VERY uncomfortable, it's next to impossible for her to comfortably lay down. We are just trying to keep her calm and settled

I called the vet and they said "have you tried a c-collar?" Oh yeah, right, because THAT will keep her from pulling her leg out. Seriously???


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you get the x-rays from Banfield? You should be able to get them and bring them to the new vet.? They are YOURS. They might charge a little ($25?) for them, but that is not like having to take them all over again.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

We have the original xrays, but our regular vet wanted to get their own. They wouldn't use banfields.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That frustrates me to end!! What would it hurt for them to at least LOOK at te X-rays! I kind of understand that they need to take their own, liability reasons. But they could at least tell if the X-rays were done properly or if they are incomplete.

Can you get some pain meds from Banfield for her? Since they messed up, they should be able to prescribe something. 

I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow that's horrible, poor puppy  seams like everyone's chis are braking there legs!! My chi broke just abit up from her wrist aswell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

So, the splint went completely out of whack. We were told to keep her in confinement, they didn't want her running or weight bearing so we were keeping her in her kennel. She pulled the opposite leg out and it twisted the splint, I was able to get the opposite leg back in, but the damage had already been done. I took her back in to Banfield where they tried to charge me to re-wrap it. They also tried to charge me a $40 after hours fee. AND THEN they took her back and said she had pulled her broken leg partially out and folded it in half INSIDE the splint!! How the heck can that even happen in a properly wrapped splint??? Then she said we can do surgery or we can do nothing and said that they didn't have bandages to rewrap it. SO she said they would do more damage by wrapping it again than just leaving it OPEN and Dangling there. They took her bandage off and just left it, because she would do less damage (apparently) that way.

We stopped at walmart and bought tongue depressors, tape, and a roll of gauze until we can take her to a real vet. I wrapped it myself and she is WAY more comfortable now.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

It's so hard aswell, my vet told me it was a clean brake and she had the best chance of healing, but it all was up to me on how her leg would end up, basically it's been like having a new born. First week was the most crucial and was up 24/7 with no sleep all night long with her crying and wanting me. But when I went back to the vet it payed off as they said she is healing great. I'm still doing the 24/7 caring for her I'm basically cooped up in the room. I'm basically on bed rest with her. You really have to put in the effort if you don't want surgery, and it's very demanding!! Basically I have her in a room with blankets all over the floor and pillows as she needs soft ground so no weight is being put on her leg. Iv been really run down to from it all...hope your baby heals quick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

God that doesn't sound wright, you need to go to a diff vet she needs something on her arm, chihuahuas bones do not heal good so they need all the help they can get. As my vet said. The cast they put on my lolly has been on for ages and even with her chewing on it, won't budge. It needs to be casted other wise there's nothing holding it together to heal. X 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

That's what we said, we splinted it and she seems ok with it. The bone had at some point poked through her skin, I'm so upset that they would send her home without anything on her leg at all the splints were all soft bandages, they never tried putting her in a hard cast ( don't really understand why).. I'm going to call a few different organizations tomorrow and hopefully we'll make some progress.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh god sounds horrible, yeh deff go to another vet Hun, cuz that's not right.. Let us no xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going to talk to the local humane society to see if they can help with the cost.. or maybe do the surgery for cheaper..


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG bone poking through the skin, she should be on strong antibiotics.

Over here we have AMA & ADA (Aus Med Assoc) (Aus Dental Assoc) whom we can go to to report any ferals who are incompetent. 

We also have an Aus Veterinary Association, but I don't know if they play Vet Police like the other bodies do. If there is a group like this in USA, I would be documenting everything and submitting a formal complaint for their investigation.

Sometimes just discussing a complaint being filed with the bodies (with the owner/director of the practice) can result in them jumping through flaming hoops to rectify all the wrongs done by their staff in my personal experience. It's worth a bit of research to see what you can do, but I'd be doing it quickly for poor baby's sake.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

The longer the time not putting your dog in a hard cast, the longer it will take for little dogs to heal. You need to fix the position to let the bones grow. If you are stuck, you need to get lots of cotton, wrap the leg first, padded it well and then use bandage to wrap the outside. That's another method to make that similar to the hard cast. Hard cast takes about at least an hour to set at the vet under sedation, you cannot have hard cast if the dog is not put under. Try to get hold with some calcium liquid & vita D3 supplement such as "Zolcal-D", it helps the bones to heal faster. You can use "reptiles calcium" liquid. At the moment with the bones fractured, it is okay to use it but remember too much calcium is just as bad as not enough. 

Chihuahuas legs are very skinny and nothing much to let the hard cast or soft cast to grasp the leg itself, it has to be tight bandaged it up (with you can put one finger as for the skin to breath). So the Chi cannot move around much in the first couple of weeks to let the bones to heal.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeh it really does need to be casted but it needs to be done by a vet as they need to make sure the bones are lined up perfectly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending lots of speedy recovery and well wishes. <3


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

The instagram link in one of my first posts is her most recent splint. They could have put a hard cast on her since we did have sedated. TWICE because they screwed up the first time. The idea that there was enough room in the splint for her to fold her leg in half inside of it tells me it wasn't done properly to begin with. I'm absolutely livid.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I wrote a letter to Banfield telling them they need to fix this. She will likely end up losing her leg because it wasn't done properly and too much time has gone by without any type of fusion whatsoever.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! That is terrible! It seems like someone should look into their veterinary practices! How old they let that poor little thing suffer so! 

Too bad there is no way you could take her o a reputable vet and make Banfield pay for damages THEY did! It just does not seem right!

I hope she will be okay!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I also called then again today get antibiotics for her to prevent an infection, the Dr said it was just a bandaid and refused to do anything. She refused to give her antibiotics to prevent an infection while we try and figure out what we are going to do.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear she is still having problems with her leg. Banfield is notorious for being over-priced and incompetent. 

I'd get her to another vet ASAP for xrays and a treatment plan. Open fractures need surgery. At this point there could be a lot of internal damage and infection.

Have you looked into Care Credit? Do you have a credit card you can use or a friend/family member who will lend you some money?


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg. I am so sorry you are going through this. Sending my prayers for your little dog. :'(


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, we don't have very good credit right now as we just went through some financial issues right now and our family has very limited resources, certainly not the amount of money necessary to treat our precious pooch. I am very well aware right now, that (while I wish we didn't have to) amputation is the best option considering the amount of internal damage this incompetent vet has done to my poor babies leg. Even if they were to surgically correct her leg, the muscles, ligaments, tendons, and everything else have been damaged to the point that she likely will never walk on that leg again. And with everything that has happened and the amount of time that has gone by, it very likely would not heal and she would end up losing it anyway. Very unfortunate.

Has anyone ever reported a vet for malpractice, animal mistreatment, or anything of this nature? How do you go about doing that?


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kindness and support. I am absolutely in shock that this is something that ANYONE would ever have to go through. This is so heart breaking to watch our little girl go through and she is being such a trooper.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Just an update, I found a local animal rescue that may be able to help us, I'm going to take Stella to their vet and meet with them tomorrow morning and hopefully we can get their price and we pay for it... Instead of having to relinquish her...


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I will keep your little baby in my prayers!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks so much, we really appreciate it...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Praying everything goes well. Please keep us updated! I've been so worried, I can't believe you're struggling with this  My heart goes out to you hun.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I found an animal rescue group that is going to meet with me at a veterinary office that they deal with for all of their rescue animals. Our hope is that they will be able to give me their discounted price for the service and I can pay for it with my care credit. My husband called and they increased his limit by $500. So that should definitely help.

Has anyone here ever had a pet have a leg amputated? How long do they have to stay at the vet afterwords? 

Thanks again for all of your prayers and support. It really means a lot to our family. I am so appreciative of you guys and all of your help and suggestions!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your baby and family are in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have a member here that her baby had his leg amputated. Her screen name is Tracilea. Her pups name is Willy. She can probably give you some advice. You could send her a PM in case she doesn't see this.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Why haven't you taken her to a different vet when u new that the vet the first time didn't do a good job? This whole time she could have been helped..and have her leg saved? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I just want to say that I am sending more prayers and positive energy your way. I am glad you found a rescue to help! It's a tough spot your family is in and I am really pulling for you and your little pup!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you sure she needs to have her leg amputated? I am hoping that it can be saved!
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

We tried to get her in with our regular vet, but they were dealing with a dog that had been hit by a car and were unable to see her. She has done fairly well over the weekend, and this morning we took her to another vet, who looked at the xrays and listened to what happened and said that likely we would have to amputate or do orthopedic surgery. He then said before he gave a definitive answer, he wanted to have a look at her leg. He took her out and removed the splint and came back in and said there was little swelling, she had no fever, there was no drainage, only minor redness around the puncture, that we had done an pretty good job splinting her leg and that he thought that it would be safe to give her 30 days of antibiotics, hard cast her leg, and it will heal over time. YAY!! We are so thrilled! We are hoping and praying this works.

I also got a message from a customer service rep asking for my info so they can look into it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

yay!!! good job keeping it splinted!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That is fantastic news! Good call taking it upon yourself to splint her leg  Healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh wonderful, isn't it great when we follow our gut feeling , like you did and splint it yourself, maybe you should have been a vet. I would get rid of the first one.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Such wonderful news! We will keep the positive energy going your way!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes! I'm so glad my husband and I were on the same page and decided to splint it! I got a call from the lead Dr at Banfield after I posted my review on yelp. I tried to file a complaint with the BBB but they called and said that my claim dealt with malpractice and they couldn't process it. I am unsure if I should continue my complaint or wait to see what kind of resolution/compensation they offer and then proceed giving credit for their "offers" 

I really liked the original Dr and I understand chi's have tiny legs that make them fairly difficult to splint, but regardless, when we do a job even with the best of intentions and even when we do our very best, we still have to take responsibility for the results of our actions. They major gut puncher was the Dr who removed the splint and said nothing and refused antibiotics and refused to pay for necessary care at another clinic since they didn't have the necessary supplies to do it there (which is a crock anyway).. Then she completely lied about multiple things in Stella's medical records. Just unacceptable.

Anyway, I'm glad that this vet had more options available to us and we will hopefully be able to save her leg. I told banfield that I am not prepared to fully resolve this RIGHT now, as I am unsure of the end outcome of their actions. We will know more when Stella's leg has either healed and she is fine, or it doesn't heal and we have to amputate. So far is has cost an additional $165.

Hopefully this is a means to end in this chapter of Stella's life (and ours), but I'm happy she's healing! I just want her to be healthy and happy! =)


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So happy for you and Stella! Good decision not settling on anything with Banfield yet! 

People need to know how they don't really seem to have the animal's best interest at heart!

I hope she heels quickly and completely!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Both their Head Dr from that clinic AND their Chief of Staff in the local area have been in contact with me. I told their Chief of Staff that I had already filed a complaint with the BBB on Saturday, but that I received a call from them stating they couldn't process my claim because my claim deals with malpractice. When I said that he said "are those your words or theirs?".... Totally theirs. "I would hate to be the Dr involved in that investigation!"


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, so far the cast is staying on very well, but it appears as though the cast is rubbing a little sore on the inside of her elbow, I think I'll call them and see if I can come in tomorrow to have the vet look at it just to be safe..


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Sooo, I got another call from their chief of staff offering to refund us for all of Stella's care with them, sounds great, right? Here's the thing. I have to accept the offer within 48 hours AND I have to sign a waiver releasing them from all liability


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So what happens if (heaven forbid) she does lose her leg due to their negligence or she needs further surgery? Would they pay for that?


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

If that happens I am out of luck. Just the fact that there is a 48 hour time restraint on it is enough to set off red flags. They said they would help the same way they would help any one else if that were the case


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ahhhhhh I just now saw this post. I am Willys mom.
Willy is my 3 legged wee boy....my absolute heart!! 
We have been through this. It was a long nightmare with so many ups and downs.
I would be more then happy to keep an eye on this thread now and walk you through anything or just be a sounding board.
After all was said and done (xrays, casting,recasting. talk of pin surgery etc etc.)...
months of constant worry, swelling, pain and not healing (even a rebreak after a cast came off) we had to make the decision to get Willys leg amputated.
It was, what i felt in the end, the best thing for him as he had been in so much pain for so long. Pin surgery would mean more pain more casts more surgery and no guarantee that it would make him pain free. I just wanted my baby to be free of pain.
Willy came through everything with flying colours and 4 years later he is totally fine and happy living with 3 legs.....in fact....shhhh....he doesn't even notice he is different...


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for your post here Tricilea! I really do appreciate your input. Hopefully we will be able to save our Stella's leg. I think this is our last effort at saving her leg, if after this stretch in the hard cast there is no fusion, we may need to assess our damages and weigh our options and just go through with the amputation. 

What do you think about our offer that we received from their Chief of Staff. I'm a reasonable person, but I don't feel like they are being reasonable with me.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mandyangel said:


> Thanks so much for your post here Tricilea! I really do appreciate your input. Hopefully we will be able to save our Stella's leg. I think this is our last effort at saving her leg, if after this stretch in the hard cast there is no fusion, we may need to assess our damages and weigh our options and just go through with the amputation.
> 
> What do you think about our offer that we received from their Chief of Staff. I'm a reasonable person, but I don't feel like they are being reasonable with me.


While I feel if amputation is needed, they should have to pay for it, I have a feeling in my gut that they would fight you and they wouldn't pay anything. This is a really tough call. Is there someone higher up that you can talk to about this situation, and the 48 hour time limit you've been given? Part of me would say take the refund since things seem to be looking up, but the other part of me says that they should still be held accountable if something happens and the leg cannot be saved. Definitely talk to them more before their time limit has passed.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, this is a tough one. For me, it would depend on how much I spent so far and how much would an amputation cost. But beyond that, if she does need an amputation, what about the agony you and her are going to be going through and have already gone through!! That's what would frustrate me the most! What I would want is for them to pay for any surgeries that would be needed PLUS therapy! Therapy is important. They are clearly neglegent! Is there anyone at all that can give you advice? 

If you sign the agreement, you have no recourse, but, that may not be true! What about the humane society? Would they be willing to at least let you know if Banfield CAN be held responsible for her situation? It might be worth a phone call!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

They said they would give us a full refund based on the fast that they want us to have the money for Stella's care moving forward. My issue is, I don't know what kind of care she will need in the future and so it's impossible for me to know what portion they are liable for. It's also hard because had they splinted it correctly from the beginning, would it have healed or would we be in the same boat? I will be getting in touch with some animal rights groups. I do feel that they are responsible for making her leg worse. The antibiotics, partial amputation costs (if we have to go that route), and a refund of their failed services. I ALSO feel that they owe my family something for allowing my dog to sit here for nearly 3 weeks with a broken leg, refusing her necessary basic treatment even after multiple requests, and putting us through hell trying to find someone who would help us.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, AND he asked me to remove my complaint from yelp

Banfield Pet Hospital - Vancouver, WA


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would NOT sign this release. IF you do, and poor Stella loses her battle to save her leg (not gonna happen!) you would have NO recourse. They want to have this 'over'. With your signature it will be!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I definitely would not remove it from yelp!

And I have to agree with Susan. Ultimately you are the one who has to decide. But It sounds like you are also agreeing with Susan.

I hope everything works out in your favor! You will have to keep us posted!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

That's kind of how I feel, if it was really about wanting Stella to have good care and helping out, they would say "this is the minimum that we owe you" and give us the refund and still want to be kept in the loop for Stella's ongoing care. Not "here release us from liability and we'll give you a full refund, oh and you only have 48 hour to think about it" He hard cast has to stay on for a minimum of 10 days, and today is day 5.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am going to keep my nose out of the liability discussion since I don't know very much about it as we never really went that way....even though in my opinion my vet also should have been partly responsible for the ultimate choice I had to make with Willy because it seemed to me (in hindsight) that the cast was not on for as long as others have been nd if it had been on a longer time it might have changed the final outcome. Swelling was big issue with Willy though so that might have played part in the vets decision.
It was a very difficult time for me emotionally (my father had passed a few months before after grueling months sick in hospital. Willy was named for my dad  My dads middle name was William).
It was hard for me to see Willy in constant pain.

I wills ay however that he adjusted SUPER well. That poor boy did not miss a beat I tell ya. He doesn't really know he is any different then our other dogs. He runs and jumps around like a little mad man lol 
Does he look different when he walks....yes but thats because he cannot trot long on 4 legs, so the walk looks different but its not difficult for him.
If you have to go through this like I did, there are many pics of Willy that you can see and I would be willing to take a video of him walking with me 
They adjust AMAZINGLY!! Yes the loss of a limb is devastating.....but its worse for us then for them I think.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my, this is horrible! Sending prayers to you and your chi!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mandyangel said:


> Sooo, I got another call from their chief of staff offering to refund us for all of Stella's care with them, sounds great, right? Here's the thing. I have to accept the offer within 48 hours AND I have to sign a waiver releasing them from all liability


I wouldn't do this. I also wouldn't remove my complaint. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your sweet baby and family. I hope everything comes out in good favor. I'm so sorry you all are having to go through all of this. Great big hugs!!!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I sent a message back today stating that if the offer was indeed intended to be in Stella's best interest, the company would say "we owe you a minimum of ... and will follow up with Stella's care to further evaluate and pay for any other care that we are responsible for" and that putting a 48 hour contingency on the offer is asking us to make a decision in the best interest of our dog based on information that we don't even have yet. If they were truly interested in the welfare of my dog, they would allow us at least the one visit to see if Stella's leg is healing or not. So I said we had to respectfully decline their offer. he said "Understood."


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just read this whole thread as I had not seen it before. Wow, first I am very glad Stella seems to be on the mend. I think the 48 hour offer is ridiculous and unprofessional, like paying you off. I respect that you declined the offer. Best wishes to Stella for a full recovery.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

That's how I felt about it too and the fact that he asked me to remove my review on yelp is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Just stay focused on what is important, firstly getting Stella well and secondly on making sure they don't do the same thing to someone else's pet.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm really struggling with not being angry with them. I am going to ask our current vet to write a statement depicting how they would have dealt with Stella. And time will tell. I don't appreciate Banfield making this such a difficult thing. I will tell every pet owner I know what happened to my dog so they never have to receive the same treatment for their pet. This could have been very easily resolved, and they could have redeemed themselves quite easily. They are choosing to make things difficult. I don't want to cause problems for anyone, but if you can't conduct your business properly and can't resolve your own issues in a fair manner, you aren't leaving me much of a choice. I have to do what is in the best interest of my sweet Stella and my family. And they don't care about Stella and they certainly don't care about my family. That is very evident.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, I just finished MOST of my complaint that I am likely going to be filing with the state. I still intend to go through all of the medical records and quote the misinformation in her chart and correct it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How is Stella's leg doing now?


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

as far as I know it's good, she's doing really well. The cast has stayed on and does not appear to have slipped or moved. the only issue we have had was it was rubbing a sore on her leg, I took her in a day early and they put some cream on it and put some padding in that spot to prevent it from rubbing. Other that that it seems very well.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel that you made the right decision. It's going to be hard, but stand strong! It sounds like you have a good handle on it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Still thinking about you all. Such a tough situation to go through. It's bad enough when your baby is going through so much, then the other things just add more stress. :/ I'm so sorry. I hope everything comes out perfect when all is said and done. Kisses for your babies lil leg. Prayers for fast healing. xxx


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really do appreciate such a supportive group. I am planning on calling a referral service number given to me by the bar association so I can maybe discuss all the things that have happened and get a better idea of what our rights are and what we are entitled to. I really don't want to HAVE to seek representation, but I'm also not going to be made into a puppet. I'm curious to see if I get another offer tomorrow or if they are going to play the "lets wait quietly and see if she cracks" game. I'm not sure they will risk that knowing that I might possibly file a complaint. They seem to want to get this taken care of, but mostly at my expense, so they might hold off now in hopes that I just pay everything out of pocket and move on without asking for anything. Sad thing is, I shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't heard anything else from anyone, I'm planning to take Stella in tomorrow at some point to get her leg all checked out. We shall see!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Just another little update,
We took Stella in yesterday, they said her leg is looking really good, so fingers crossed this will work and her little leg will heal.

Today I received a call from Banfield asking us if we would be coming in for Stella's Suture check... well considering she doesn't have any, probably not. That place sure is special.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That place is "messed up!"

So glad that her leg is healing! Yeah! 

Maybe Banfield needs to take lessons!  Not likely! lol

So so glad for you and her!


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, what a crazy thread. That place sounds horrid! I'm glad Stella is on the mend. Hang in there!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to hear things are healing up! Hope it continues on this positive route!

I have only heard bad things about Banfield. I tell people that even if my dog was hit by a car in a Petsmart parking lot I would not take them to a Banfield. I just have talked to too many dogs who have suffered bad care and too many owners who have been ripped off!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

It's really unfortunate that anyone would feel that way about a veterinary office anywhere, but I truly do agree 100% with you. If my dog were hit by a car at Petsmart, I would still take them somewhere else.


We did have to take Stella back in today, her cast started to slip down a bit, so we had to have it re-wrapped, but I called them, they told me to bring her right in, and they fixed it free of charge.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok! That's how any medical care should be! I wish you a full - complete recovery, Stella!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

We are still doing really great with Stella's cast, I have yet to hear another word from Banfield, I am considering possibling filing a complaint with the state. I should at lease update on yelp I suppose


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Stella's been in my prayers every day. Do you have an update? I hope she's continuing to heal!


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Stella is STILL in her cast, it's looking like Banfield is trying to skip out without having to pay ANYTHING. They just did more radiographs at the new veterinary clinic, her leg will never look normal, her leg is position outward and the bottom portion after the break is turned slightly inward and angled. I'm not entirely sure I completely understand what the Dr was saying since we only talked over the phone. The bone has fused, they want to leave her in the cast for another month to allow it some time to fuse even more. He said she will likely have wrist and/or elbow problems in the year to come and there will be some slight movement that looks abnormal. All in all, it's fantastic new, she is more likely than not going to be able to keep her leg. I wish I had taken her there to begin with.  But I'm glad she is nearing the end of this awful mess! =)


----------



## Mandyangel (Sep 9, 2012)

She is now out of her cast, so far so good. But we have a small amount of time left waiting for her leg to be fully healed, it will never ever be "normal" but at least she still has it!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! That has been a long haul for you! Glad to hear that is turning out well! I hope you got things settled with Banfield. We just got a Petsmart near us. It gives me the creeps every time I see the sign! haha!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So glad it looks like the leg will heal and be useful to her. I hope you go after Banfield and make them pay. That is horrible they way they treated your dog. I hate incompetence. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

